# Skye and Pazu pix



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, it's official, I have mononucleosis. Pazu and Skye have been total lovebugs and have not left my side in 4 days... :wiggle
Here are some updated piccies of the sweet kitties... 
imagejpg6_zps56b9411e.jpg Photo by cathienicksmama | Photobucket
imagejpg7_zpsef1bd106.jpg Photo by cathienicksmama | Photobucket
imagejpg2_zps20298ab0.jpg Photo by cathienicksmama | Photobucket


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh Speechie, I am soo sorry! I had mono my freshman year of high school and missed almost a month of school. Ever since then I have periods of sleepiness/feeling off that my doctor says is a "mono flare up". Such a crappy thing to be sick with! I hope you feel better soon!

But Pazu and Skye are TOO ADORABLE FOR WORDS!! I seriously just died looking at those pictures. What sweethearts! I just love their adorable little faces... they look so content!  Little snuggle bugs that are that cute would make anyone feel better...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry  to hear about mono catching you. I hope that you are able to beat it off quickly and completely! 

Pazu and Skye are absolutely adorable and you are so lucky to have them helping you through this! Extra pets, rubs, and loves for them!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks!! Getting mono at 42 is no picnic, but it helps an awful lot to have my nurse kitties watching over me. 
They are so dear,...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear about the mono  

Pazu and Skye are so sweet :luv They will take good care of you!


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Hope you are feeling better soon. Now you have an excuse to lay in bed and cuddle with your beautiful cats! Get lots of rest and fluids.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful kitties and I hope you get better faster than expected. I haven't heard of Mono at a later age. It used to be called the "kissing disease."


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope you start feeling better soon! Your kitties are so adorable!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG how sweet are they?!! Pazu's wide-eyed look cracks me right up, and Skye looks so vigilant. :mrgreen: So sorry you are sick, but glad you have your little fur buddies.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

So sorry you are sick but glad you have Pazu and Skye to keep you company and watch over you with love and cuddles.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> Pazu's wide-eyed look cracks me right up, and Skye looks so vigilant.


:jump he looks like this -> 8-O :blackcat
Pazu is so funny... He always looks kind of astonished. Lol.

They are being very attentive and sweet. I am very blessed!


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

love the fluffy one!  waiting to see what my black kittens have as far as eye color but green eyes are beautiful!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww. I hope you are feeling better! Not fun to be sick like that! Look at how handsome every is! I'm so happy Pazu and Skye are buddies!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, Marcia, I am a bit better, no fever, but exhausted still. The kitties are grumbling because I'm up out of bed, lol. 
I caught them snuggling last night...Pazu tends to creep up and sleep partially on Skye if he can get away with it, lol.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Speechie said:


> The kitties are grumbling because I'm up out of bed, lol


Hahaha, you're taking their job away, no wonder they're grumbling!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no...I'm sorry you're not feeling well. :-(

Love your kitties attentive bedside manner and their expressions though! I can't believe how quickly they grow up! They sure are great to wake up to, I'm guessing. My two won't allow me to stay in bed til very late at all!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> They sure are great to wake up to, I'm guessing. My two won't allow me to stay in bed til very late at all!


:mrgreen: well, Skye has a bad habit of kneading and mounting my arms at 6am :roll:
He also seems to have some anxiety and will howl for me to get up of I try to sleep in...but it's gotten batter lately. We've only had him since March. 

Pazu is a quiet doll bunny that never meows and would let me sleep till 10 
Never knew how good I had things, lol. 

But honestly, I love them both to bits and I can never stay mad at Skye, he's too sweet and pretty and had a pitiful life before he lived with us. :heart


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Apparently I'm getting better, because they aren't snuggling on me like that this evening


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope so, I'd like to borrow your kitties when I'm sick next! They sound like they know how to make us feel better!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL, great idea TabbCatt!

I hope you'll be fully recovered soon, Speechie. Having kitties stuck to you when you're not feeling well just makes things so much more tolerable.  Your boys are so sweet together! Skye's beautiful, and I had the same reaction to Pazu as Heather. What a cute face with those big surprised eyes!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Debating if I should say I am sorry they aren't cuddling you as much or not.....
If they are cuddly, that means you are still feeling lousy...
If they aren't cuddly, then you are feeling better....

Guess you just can't win both ways.....
Maybe Skye will be so happy he will let you sleep in!

Glad to read you are feeling better...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> I hope so, I'd like to borrow your kitties when I'm sick next! They sound like they know how to make us feel better!


o Thats a good idea for a new business, Rent-a-Cat-Nurse. :wink:
If only they would cuddle on demand :roll:
Thanks, spirite and MM, it is nice to be feeling better! Still low energy but not feeling 'ill'. 
:thumb right now I've got breakfast in bed and a quiet day. Thank you, Mr. Speechie! :mrgreen:


----------

